# Hoya Kerri culture question.



## Marco (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok so my SO bought me cutting of a Hoya Kerri from a vendor at the orchid show in NY last spring. So I asked the vendor how long it would take to bloom and she said "about 3 years". I go take a look at Maria and was like "you better still be with me in three years". Ok anyway, so yeah it's been 6 months this is what it looked like when I got it.







About 2 months after I got the plant I transferred it into a 2" square pot. 

Well it's been 6 months now and it still looks the same. It's been in a straight sphag mix and are in the phal section of my grow table. I water it almost twice a week cause the sphag gets dry really quick. Is this normal?

TIA


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 23, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice reply, Jane! LOL!! 

I have no idea, Marco...but I'd ditch it. I'm all about ditching lately. Sorry. ity:


----------



## Mahon (Sep 23, 2006)

Marco,

Is it by any chance made of plastic? =)

Seriosly though, are there any roots, and is there any new growing tip on the vine part? 

-Pat


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 24, 2006)

those take a long time until they start going. once they start, though, hold on as the suckers take off!
be aware that when it flowers, the flowers drip nectar so don't have anything that can be damaged below it...


----------

